# ¿como eliminar zumbido de transformador



## mati_23 (Dic 1, 2007)

hola

keria saber si se puede hacer un eliminador de zumbido para un transformador de 220v CA a 12V DC es para eliminar zumbido en amplificador televisores etc

alguien me puede dar un diagrama?


----------



## Nimer (Dic 1, 2007)

Despues de la salida de los diodos, agregás un capacitor electrolítico, lo más grande que tengas..

Arriba de los 4700uF, mientras más, mejor.


----------



## mati_23 (Dic 2, 2007)

Nimer dijo:
			
		

> Despues de la salida de los diodos, agregás un capacitor electrolítico, lo más grande que tengas..
> 
> Arriba de los 4700uF, mientras más, mejor.



Nimer voy a intentarlo yo soy chileno y el capacitor de 4700uf o 10000uf es muy caro aqui en pesos chilenos

4700 uF 50v $5000
10000uF 50v $8700


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2007)

Si el adaptador (Fuente, convertidor, eliminador de baterias o como quieran llamarlo) es de salida 12VCC con un electrolitico de aislacion 16VCC te alcanza.

1000 uF 16VCC
2200 uF 16VCC
4700 uF 16VCC

Cuando te refieres a zumbido.
¿ Es ruido que sale por el parlante del equipo que alimenta el adaptador ?
O
¿ Ruido mecanico que sale directo del adaptador ?

¿ A cuanto U$ equivalen los 5000 $ Chilenos ?


----------



## mati_23 (Dic 2, 2007)

el ruido sale del altavoz 

ahora por la cuestion de los U$ ke ahora en chile cuestan como $542 o $550 (chile)

entonces del capacitor costaria: 15U$ aprox 

nota no se mucho de U$ solo digo lo ke se


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2007)

Amigo Chileno creo que Te Estan Robando !

4700uF 16SR CAP ELECT.4700UFX16V SIEMENS RAD.	$2.393
http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/principal.htm

Esto seria como 0,80 U$

Fijate de recuperar algun capacitor de un aparato en desuso.


----------



## Nimer (Dic 2, 2007)

Mil disculpas, no especifiqué de que voltage debía ser el capacitor..
Un electrolítico de 16V cuesta monedas..
Si sale por el parlante del amplificador, mientras mas grande sea el capacitor, menos ruido tendrás..


----------

